# Suche ein MMO(RPG) ohne "Fantasy"



## Mifrgr (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein MMO(RPG) ohne Dämonen/Untoten/Götter und dergleichen, das ist nichts für mich. Mir ist es wichtig einen Character zu spielen (kein Schiff/Panzer oder sonstiges).  Ich kenne bereits SWTOR.

Wenn ihr da noch was kennt dann bitte gerne her damit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Atma (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann Secret World Legends empfehlen, das ist allerdings nichts für Solisten weil sehr schwer. Mindestens einen Kumpel solltest du also überreden dir beizustehen 

Vom Setting her ist es eine Mischung aus Gegenwart, Sci-Fi und ein bisschen Grusel. Es gibt unterschiedliche Questtypen wie Nebenquests, Storyquests, wiederholbare Quests und Rätselquests. Letztere tragen ihren Namen völlig zu recht, die sind enorm schwer und man muss seinen Kopf wirklich anstrengen bzw. oft auch Google um Rat fragen. Für mich ist The Secret World bis heute mit Abstand die beste MMO Erfahrung, die Story, das düstere Setting und die abwechslungsreichen und ausgefallenen Quests sind absolut einzigartig.

Trotzdem ist es nichts für jedermann. Vom Gameplay her ist es sehr gemächlich und der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad dürfte auch den einen oder anderen abschrecken.


----------



## Mifrgr (7. Dezember 2019)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mal reingeschaut, wie ich aber geschrieben hatte, suche ich ein Spiel ohne Zombies, Hexenmeister, Dämonen und die ganze Sparte. Leider kommt all dies in dem Spiel vor.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2019)

Mifrgr schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mal reingeschaut, wie ich aber geschrieben hatte, suche ich ein Spiel ohne Zombies, Hexenmeister, Dämonen und die ganze Sparte. Leider kommt all dies in dem Spiel vor.



Gibt es da überhaupt nennenswert etwas? Mir würde da im Moment nur als halbwegs passend Necron, allerdings bereits aus 2002, ka wieviel Spaß es da noch macht als Neuling anzufangen und wie aktiv es noch gespielt wird, Star Trek Online, Eve Online und Star Wars: The old Republic einfallen, aber besonders letzteres ist ja im Grunde auch mehr "Sci-Fi Fantasy" und schreibst du ja kennst du schon. Jedes andere MMO das mir ansonsten in den Sinn kommen würde ist bereits eingestellt, oder kommt nicht ohne umfangreichere Fantasy Elemente aus / daher, oder aber ist kein vollwertiges / richtiges MMO.


----------



## Mifrgr (8. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es da überhaupt nennenswert etwas? .


Das versuche ich ja rauszufinden. Ich hoffe, das jemand vielleicht ein Nischen-Game kennt oder irgendwas, das mir bisher durch die Lappen ging.


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. Dezember 2019)

Wie wäre es mit Warframe? Faires Free to Play-Modell, massenhaft Content und sehr flüssiges Gameplay.

Ob man es als reines MMO sehen kann bezweifle ich zwar, aber man kann es zumindest als MMO-Shooter bezeichnen.


----------



## Mifrgr (11. Dezember 2019)

Auch dir danke ich erstmal für deine Antwort.



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ob man es als reines MMO sehen kann bezweifle ich zwar, aber man kann es zumindest als MMO-Shooter bezeichnen.



Es ist halt ein Co-Op Shooter, das ist leider wirklich kein MMO


----------



## MrSnickles (8. November 2020)

Star Trek Online?


----------



## moonlive (18. November 2020)

Also du suchst schon so eine art Medieval - MMO, also mit Schwertern,Rüstung,Fähigkeiten und kämpfen?
Nur ohne die magischen Aspekte wie Zauber/Effekte&Fabelwesen?
Also ich such ja schon lange genau sowas nur im "Hack & Slay genere alla Diablo2" Leider entwickelt sowas niemand.
So im Stronghold-Stil.
Als MMO (alla. WoW) könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das es sowas gibt,
bei Steam hab ich mal sowas gesehen:
Blood of Steel ist ein MOBA
Mount&Blade: Warbande da gibts meherer Teile.
sowas vielleicht im Dynasty Bereich?
oder gab es nicht mal sowas mit VVikingern, Samurai und Kreuzritter? FOR HONOR


----------

